# Homemade cobia Tower. Let's See em



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't go fishing so let's see those Homemade Cobia Tower pics. I need some ideas anyway😂👊🏽what y'all got and what's the worst you've seen.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

For some reason I'm thinkin Double Ladder stand.


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

So there's this. Saw it this weekend

Of note. Pretty damn good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2015)

MillerLight21 said:


> So there's this. Saw it this weekend
> 
> Of note. Pretty damn good
> 
> ...


Saw that too lol. I also saw about a 16' skiff with the ladder tied to the poling platform


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

When there is a will...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juan (Aug 21, 2009)

I tried a shorter ladder once


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Lacking a boat I set up a 12' wooden stepladder in the surf one day. Worked ok but water kept getting higher and higher! Actually the ladder was sinking and had buried over the second rung before I realized it. I almost never got that ladder unstuck!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Y'all see any?*



sabanist said:


> Saw that too lol. I also saw about a 16' skiff with the ladder tied to the poling platform


How did y'all do Saturday Jeremy any luck?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Been thinking about strapping one to the Dirty Oar!!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Then there is tis oldie but goodie...


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*This is what I was thinking*

You could even put some camo on it for good measure:thumbup::whistling:


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Saw this Sunday, Dedication they probably saw more cobia than we did.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I would just use a drone.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Saw those ladders Sunday! I was sitting on top of my T top a lot like riding the bull. Too rough for me to be up there, couldn't stay up long enough and didn't see squat.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2015)

floorman1 said:


> How did y'all do Saturday Jeremy any luck?













No cobia or kings. Saw a school of rays about 2 miles out, followed it and cast to it a bunch of times but no luck. Trolled the beaches and got nothing. Finally hit a wreck and pulled this guy in

Me and chris hit the mass. And just fished for sheepshead. Ended up with a keeper ruby red and 2 keeper mangrove


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Reel Sick said:


> Saw this Sunday, Dedication they probably saw more cobia than we did.


That seems extremely dangerous!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

*Here is Mine*

Finished it a couple of weeks ago, fished it last Saturday. After some minor modifications it works great.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

That's what I'm talking about. Give me some spec on the mods I have that exact tree stand at my camp right now.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

floorman1 said:


> That's what I'm talking about. Give me some spec on the mods I have that exact tree stand at my camp right now.


I will take more detailed pics this afternoon and post those. Bought the stand from Walmart for $79. Used the left over excess ladder pieces to add higher side rails and a backrest.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

From an old thread of mine... But the same rig is back in action


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Lord !!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Few years back there was a sailboat hull, converted to a center console, with a high tower made of 1" conduit pipe at South Wind. That thing was scary just looking at.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I remember back in the early 90's there was a guy that lived on Pensacola beach that had an aluminum tower on a Hobie 16ft catamaran with a 25 horse power outboard that he would launch from the beach. Im surprised no one else has done something like that


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

$60k boats with $100 death trap towers, seems legit.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

On the pier one day when I kid u not about a 16' Jon boat went by with an 8' stepladder on it. It had a cardboard sign hung on the ladder that said "Wet Dream"


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Times are a changing!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> I remember back in the early 90's there was a guy that lived on Pensacola beach that had an aluminum tower on a Hobie 16ft catamaran with a 25 horse power outboard that he would launch from the beach. I surprised no one else has done something like that


I remember that. Used to know the guy's name. He fished the pier,too.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

kingfish501 said:


> I remember that. Used to know the guy's name. He fished the pier,too.




Oh yeah! All the pier rats started waving and hollerin when it went past


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

These fish were caught using a pvc crow's nest. My brother and buddy dragged a boat over from Jacksonville and built a make-shift railing so we could stand on the hardtop. We went 5-5 that day, and broke the crow's off at the gas station. This was circa 2000. Be safe out there!


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> On the pier one day when I kid u not about a 16' Jon boat went by with an 8' stepladder on it. It had a cardboard sign hung on the ladder that said "Wet Dream"


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## stans2000 (Jan 16, 2021)

bowdiddly said:


> *Here is Mine*
> 
> Finished it a couple of weeks ago, fished it last Saturday. After some minor modifications it works great.


What tree stand is this? What mods did you make?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

3 1/2 year old post.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

stans2000 said:


> What tree stand is this? What mods did you make?


He used one that Walmart no longer carries.


----------



## stans2000 (Jan 16, 2021)

Do you remember the brand?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

stans2000 said:


> Do you remember the brand?


Nope, can't remember that far back.


----------

